# Verband tussen folderol (Engels) en falderie faldera (Nederlands)?



## eno2

Hallo,

Er moet een verband bestaan tussen folderol (Engels) en falderie faldera (Nederlands), het zijn allebei woorden uit de  muzikale atmosfeer en dicht bijeen van klank en bouw.

_



			Folderol
		
Click to expand...

_


> made a rare appearance in our top lookups on May 22nd, 2019, after Jacob Rees-Mogg used the word, speaking in the House of Commons.
> We define _folderol_ as either “a useless ornament or accessory” or “nonsense.”
> *Where does folderol come from?*
> _Folderol_ comes from _fol-de-rol_ (or _fal-de-ral_), nonsense syllables commonly used as a refrain in songs. Although the non-musical sense was thought to have originated in 1820, recent findings show it is use earlier in the 19th century.


https://www.merriam-webster.com/news-trend-watch/rees-mogg-pm-proposes-folderol-20190522
Vergelijk met het liedje Falderie Faldera van Eddie Christiani


----------



## ThomasK

Even gezocht, maar niks gevonden. De spelling varieert dus flink, maar ja, het gaat om de klanken, duidelijk, met onder andere de typische i/a-wissel. Ik zou het wel interessant vinden om er meer over te horen...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Even gezocht, maar niks gevonden. De spelling varieert dus flink,


Beide hebben drielettergrepige * f*l/de/r** *structuur. 
Enkel de o klank is gewisseld. 
Zeer vermoedelijk ontleend.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, ik denk soms: typisch voor het Vlaams, die paam-pa-daam! Kattenrap, konijnenkot (allez, vier), … Of...?


----------



## oudstadjer

ik ben benieuwd naar de herkomst / betekenis van het woord faldera op deze ansichtkaart, verzonden op 22 november 1939 door mijn grootvader.


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

falderie-faldera​*(1955) (inf.) dwaasheid; onnozel gedoe. Naar een bekend wandelliedje uit de 18e eeuw.

uit: Woordenboek voor populair taalgebruik.*


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

De tekst en melodie van het Nederlandse wandelliedje

Er is nog een andere tekst dan die van het wandelliedje: ‘In Holland staat een huis’ De oudst bekende bron van dit kinderliedje is volgens het Meertens Instituut uit 1850. De tekst ervan is door Johannes van Vloten opgenomen in zijn ‘Nederlandsche baker- en kinderrijmen’ (vierde druk, 1894). Het ‘Singela, singela hopsasa’ heeft later gemaakt voor: ‘falderie, faldera, falderopsasa’. Zie: In Holland staat een huis - ONH.

Hiermee is de vraag naar de relatie met het Engelse ‘folderol’ nog niet beantwoord.


----------

